# Runaway idle, help



## bigbobsrods (Oct 29, 2021)

Just finished rebuild on my A15, most of smog was already removed. Got a crazy fast idle. Throttle plate is closed, sealed up all vacuum i can find, choke full open....any ideas?


----------

